# Anti Foam agent



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I have a 40 gal spot sprayer which mostly I use with Gly. Anyone have a good source for a good anti foam agent to use in the tank. My local coop does not have it any more and I only want to but 1/2 to 1 gal of it. lasts a long time at 40 gal a pop. thanks


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Here is one if you use Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/No-Foam-Anti-Foam-Quart-Defoamer/dp/B06XWY1F1Y/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?ie=UTF8&qid=1530102969&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=sprayer+anti-foam&psc=1


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Here is one if you use Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/No-Foam-Anti-Foam-Quart-Defoamer/dp/B06XWY1F1Y/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?ie=UTF8&qid=1530102969&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=sprayer+anti-foam&psc=1


thanks


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Just wondering do you still get a lot of foam. 5 to 10 years ago an anti foaming agent was a big thing if you forgot to put it in the foam was crazy. Now I use Roundup PowerMax in an additive that takes care of hard water and ammonium sulfate substitute I rarely have much of anything in the line of foam anymore. I am not sure why we have less problems with foam


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

@Endrow, do you get the additive that acts as a surfactant and nitrogen substitute at Daniels? I was in last week and asked him about it, and he didnt know of any such product. Justice wasnt there and hes the key spray guy. When I use their half pint surfactant it foams up like crazy.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

PaMike said:


> @Endrow, do you get the additive that acts as a surfactant and nitrogen substitute at Daniels? I was in last week and asked him about it, and he didnt know of any such product. Justice wasnt there and hes the key spray guy. When I use their half pint surfactant it foams up like crazy.


 PA Mike I was surprised to learn just the other day Daniel's no longer stocks the product rRequest we used the product for years as an AMS substitute and Water Conditioner but that product did not make the Xtendimax list I am told. They switched to a product called
SeQuestra. I will have to see some research or data on the product which I am looking for before I switch over to it. There is a Helena Chemical distributor in Bethel Pennsylvania and he is really treading on Daniels Turf in regards to generics and they still carry request if you're still looking for it. We started by most of our chemicals from gromark FS I am not a big fan of generics and they have good prices on a lot of name-brand ag 
chemicals


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

The sticker provided by the coop foams enough that i am short about 3" on my tank when I fill it, sometimes 4. I had some antifoam agent before and it knocked it right down and I did not have to cut the fill water pressure down. just saves me time.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

@Endrow, I was going to try the request since you recommended it. Not a fan of granular AMS and I hate the foam of half pint. I guess I will just stick to it for now..


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Here is one if you use Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/No-Foam-Anti-Foam-Quart-Defoamer/dp/B06XWY1F1Y/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?ie=UTF8&qid=1530102969&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=sprayer+anti-foam&psc=1


Just came in the mail from Amazon today. 1 ou per tank, perfect. No foam, filled to brim. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Jeff had been complaining about foaming and when I saw this thread back in June I told him about it. He said something to the effect of "order some if you want to"  . I did.

Yesterday was the first time he's sprayed since then. He was skeptical but said we've got it, might as well give it a try. Filling the tank he was thinking it just might work; as he was finishing spraying that tank he was really pleased--that's been his biggest gripe to have foam that wouldn't spray out. He ask me if I was going to tell you'all and I said "yep". This is one of those aggravations that I hadn't been looking for a solution but found it here.

Thanks paoutdoorsman for the link!

Hmm, maybe I shouldn't have given positive comments so it won't be sold out soon 

Shelia


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Certainly! Glad it helped!


----------

